# FTS questions



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi everyone.

How do I post pics of my tank on this site? I wanna post some pics of how my tank is coming along, but have no idea how or how to bypass the size limit.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

upload it to a file host such as photobucket.com and then copy and paste the image's url into your post


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

​ like this?


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Got it! Thanks!
All these shots are with an Aquaticlife T5 HO 2x24w fixture on top of the tank. I put in a Aquablue+ bulb to go with the stock Actinic. Just not happy with the overall color of the tank. I like the colors from my PAR38 LED bulb more (even though it doesn't translate as well in pictures that I tried to take). I'm putting another PAR38 bulb on and selling the T5 fixture. Will post more pics soon. All the corals are doing fine(?) I hope...Thanks to Tang Daddy, YVR74 and Digger!


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

testing







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Try clicking the little mountain icon above where ya type in a post, then delete the http and paste the url from photobucket in there hungg74


----------

